
Mary Jo White: Privacy Rules Shouldn’t Handcuff the S.E.C - jsw97
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/13/opinion/privacy-rules-shouldnt-handcuff-the-sec.html
======
mrsteveman1
I know very little about the S.E.C., but it seems odd that an agency tasked
with combating "Ponzi frauds, insider trading and accounting fraud" would be
unable to obtain a criminal warrant.

Are those not criminal investigations that may lead to criminal charges for
those under investigation? Why then should a search warrant not be required?

Perhaps this is a quirk (or a feature) of the way the agency is intended to
operate?

